# Straightening beard hair



## Sweetie the Smartest Dog (Aug 29, 2009)

My puppy has a funny wave in her beard hair. Her eyes tear a lot, and the moisture causes the wave to show more. I am looking for a way to straighten the beard hair without burning her nose. I tried a heated eyelash curler, but it didn't get warm enough to straighten the hair. I have also tried to heat up a metal comb to dry and straighten the hair. It works for a while, then the hair gets wet again. I would prefer not to have to use a blow dryer to heat the comb if there is another way to do it.

Thank you.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

If the hair is almost always wet, there isn't anything that will keep it straight. Show dogs get their hair straightened with a straightening iron (made for humans) but I would not recommend that for a dog that is not in full coat or for someone unexperienced as it is extremely easy to burn their skin. Even doing that, when the hair gets wet it sometimes gets a little wavy. Your best bet is probably to try and keep the eye area as dry as possible.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

If I need to straighten the beard hair, I use a flat iron but you have to be really careful and if you have a squirmy dog, I would just leave it.

I only worry about flat ironing on show days - otherwise I don't worry about it! Can you take a picture that shows what you are talking about? How much 'wave' it has?


----------



## Sweetie the Smartest Dog (Aug 29, 2009)

I will take a photo when I see it at its worst.

I tried a heated eyelash curler that could not burn her skin. It did not get warm enough to straighten the hair. Does anyone know of a heated eyelash curler that might work?

Thank you.


----------



## Lilly's Mommy (Apr 28, 2011)

Sweetie the Smartest Dog said:


> My puppy has a funny wave in her beard hair. Her eyes tear a lot, and the moisture causes the wave to show more. I am looking for a way to straighten the beard hair without burning her nose. I tried a heated eyelash curler, but it didn't get warm enough to straighten the hair. I have also tried to heat up a metal comb to dry and straighten the hair. It works for a while, then the hair gets wet again. I would prefer not to have to use a blow dryer to heat the comb if there is another way to do it.
> 
> Thank you.


My Lilly has the exact same issue. There's a big curl/wave that makes her eyes worse as well. If you find any good solutions let me know. I'll be sure to do the same!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Sounds like you are better off using something to get the hair to lay down. There are some products I use like Vellus creme to hold the hair down.


----------

